# Auschwitz



## Golden (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know if like this picture or not


----------



## SKDink55 (Jul 22, 2007)

i think i do
once you get past the tree/bush on the left, the pattern of buildings and trees is awesome
i think the contrast gives it a vintage feel, too--which works


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I'd like that gray if it were white.


----------



## glaston (Jul 25, 2007)

Is it actually Auschwitz?


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 25, 2007)

Stone buildings and tiled roofs?

Not the locale that people expect with this title.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 25, 2007)

Jon said:


> Stone buildings and tiled roofs?
> 
> Not the locale that people expect with this title.



What the hell's wrong with you, making an accusation like that? 

That's what the buildings at Auschwitz actually look like. Google it if you have to. :thumbdown:


----------



## deanlewis (Jul 25, 2007)

Well I really like it, It works a treat for my eyes !!

Deano


----------



## sfaribault (Jul 25, 2007)

Very powerful !!  I really like the gray.

Steve


----------



## Chas (Jul 25, 2007)

I like it.  Interesting semi-posterized feel - highly charged.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 27, 2007)

Man, that's good. Would to share your technique?


----------



## jwkwd (Jul 27, 2007)

Bush or not, I like it. It looks like it came from an old plate camera.


----------



## Pixie42 (Jul 27, 2007)

I like it. I really like the trees on the right side.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 27, 2007)

Eerie.  I like this alot.  Why wouldn't it be a picture?


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jul 28, 2007)

It looks like it's been through a solarization technique like sabatier solarization.


----------



## Freddeh (Jul 28, 2007)

glaston said:


> Is it actually Auschwitz?


Believe me, that's Auschwitz alright. I've been there a few years ago.



Jon said:


> Stone buildings and tiled roofs?
> 
> Not the locale that people expect with this title.


I think you are mistaken Auschwitz with the actual destruction camp, Auschwitz-Birkenau. Around 1.5 million Jews were gassed and burned there. I've been to Auschwitz I, the concentration camp, and Auschwitz II which is Auschwitz Birkenau, the destruction camp. This was some years ago, but if I recall correctly there was a lot more wood used for building Auschwitz II then was used for I. I believe the barracks there were also made of wood, instead of the stone used in Auschwitz I.
A very scary thing is to see all the chimneys in Auschwitz II standing tall in the camp grounds, while only the first row of actual barracks is still standing. If you get into the watch tower at the gates, you can see how incredibly large the terrain actually is. Just simply scary...
So far for my history lessons to you 

Great picture, actually really covers the feelings you get when walking around Auschwitz.


----------



## heip (Jul 28, 2007)

Amazing! Gives me goose bumps!


----------



## Jamiebear (Jul 28, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## Trying_to_learn (Jul 28, 2007)

I love it.  Very eerie.  The bush on the left is a little distracting, but it almost adds to the picture.  I dunno, but I really like it.


----------



## Garcia (Jul 30, 2007)

I am going to Auschwitz on my trip to Poland coming up shortly. I read you aren't allowed to take cameras inside?


----------



## Freddeh (Jul 30, 2007)

Garcia said:


> I am going to Auschwitz on my trip to Poland coming up shortly. I read you aren't allowed to take cameras inside?


Not sure... I was there in '96. We were allowed to take pictures and stuff, so I guess you're good to go.


----------



## heatlightening (Jul 30, 2007)

This definitely send me a message. I love it. *Great *shot.


----------



## ontforkicks (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah i think your crazy for not knowing whether it's a good picture or not i think it's great like a few people said before it really gives you a creepy feeling like grim reepers are going to come out of the shadows from the trees


----------

